# Best fish finder for a $100??



## Good Answer! (Mar 25, 2008)

I need a fish finder for my skiff and want to stay around a $100. Which is the best bang for the buck in the $100 range?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

40 dollar combo rod/reel for each side of the boat with some good hooks and bait.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I have A used humminbird matrix 27 I will sell you for $120


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

oke

Here's the link to a PiranhaMax 170 for $100 at BassPro. The features seem to be very good for the low price. Has a 4.2 out of 5 grade by 5 reviewers.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10200003_250003001_250000000_250003000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT <UL>*PiranhaMax 170 features: *<LI>8-level grayscale 240V x 160H 4'' LCD display <LI>60°/20° dual beam shows fish below as solid symbols, those around as hollow <LI>1600 watts PTP power <LI>800' depth <LI>Includes Tilt & Swivel Mount <LI>Unit dimensions: 4-3/8'' W x 6-1/8'' H x 3-1/4''D <LI>One-year warranty </LI><LI>Made by Hummingbird</LI>[/list]










If I were looking for something under $100, I would definitly look at this one simply because it's made by Hummingbird. My neighbor bought a cheapie battery operated unit which looked like a handle that you attach to the gunwale. The display is on top and the transducer is on the bottom. What a piece of sh*t. There are other fishfinders to be had between $50 - 100 but I did not recognize any of the name brands.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I would suggest trying to find a good used one in your price range. $100 new is not going to get you much of anywhere. It will get you a monochrome screen with horrible resolution. 

Look for something used.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

i would get with sniper about that matrix i've been using one for several years and love it just wish it was color display.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

The infamous "Stressless Chum Bombs" ... He put his receipe on the forum a couple of years back. I have used them and they are deadly in <100 of water.

BBob


----------



## cowshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

Check out www.eaglenav.comthey make several units that you can find on sale from $69 to $99 at Academy or Bass Pro and they work great. Eagle also makes a less expensive sonar units with GPS too. I used to sell them in my tackle store before I retired.. Had very few returns or problems... Hope this helps..

Did a little checking around. The Cuda 300 is on sale at Academy & Cabelas for $69.99 and the Cuda 350s /GPS is on sale for $199.


----------



## Mina (Oct 3, 2017)

Good Answer! said:


> I need a fish finder for my skiff and want to stay around a $100. Which is the best bang for the buck in the $100 range?


Venterior Portable Fish Finder is one of the best fish finders under USD 100. Actually Amazon sells it at USD 39. It is a fish finder with Wired Sonar Sensor Transducer and LCD Display and can detect and display water depth, approximate fish location, short & tall weeds, sand & rocks on seabed.

You can check on best fish finders review here. https://itday.com/fishing/best-fish-finder-review-ultimate-guide-buyers/


----------

